# Where is my Thank You Button?



## femalegold (Sep 6, 2010)

I've searched everywhere! Why don't I have a thank you button?


----------



## kandake (Sep 6, 2010)

Its the thumbs up button on the far left under each post.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for asking because I was wondering too!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like it's gone again because I don't see a thumbs up button anymore whereas I used to see one.


----------



## lijm83 (Sep 11, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> Looks like it's gone again because I don't see a thumbs up button anymore whereas I used to see one.


 
I wanted to thank your post but can't


----------



## NYAmicas (Sep 11, 2010)

I think more changes are being done right now because earlier I couldnt even access the site at all. I see chat is missing right now as well. Im sure everything will be back like normal later on.


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 11, 2010)

I hope so...


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Sep 11, 2010)

It's gone for me right now as well . I'll just be patient and take it that they're still working on changes.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 11, 2010)

As you might know there has been some updates on this site recently and it will take a while before everything is in its proper place... I'm sure the thanks button will come back soon.


----------



## Tyra (Sep 11, 2010)

lijm83 said:


> I wanted to thank your post but can't


_I_ was getting ready to thank _your_ post. DOH!


----------



## lijm83 (Sep 11, 2010)

Tyra said:


> _I_ was getting ready to thank _your_ post. DOH!


 

to get up to at least 10 characters.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496734&p=11953456#post11953456

*The following users have Thanked FlowerHair:* *dimopoulos* (Today)


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

Once this set of updates is done, I have a small surprise that even BrooklynGal would love


----------



## SEMO (Sep 11, 2010)

I look forward to the updates.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Sep 11, 2010)

Im grateful its not gone for good.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

As you will all now see, there is a 

Thank you 
Like
Dislike

feature. There are also statistics at the top right of every post 

And what is this Mentioned that I hear you asking. If for instance someone mentions KayKay27 then that will increase KK27's mention count. The mentions operate the same way as in twitter.

Enjoy and remember: Abuse it and you will lose it (that is for the dislike button)


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 11, 2010)

So quick question.
Does that mean that all the thank yous we have accumulated in the past are gone now?


----------



## aribell (Sep 11, 2010)

So...a dislike button.  Hmm...I wonder how that one will fare.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> So quick question.
> Does that mean that all the thank yous we have accumulated in the past are gone now?


 
No not at all. We had 5.5M thank you (yes 5.5 million) in the database and they are slowly being imported in the new modification. The counters will update at some point for everyone.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> So...a dislike button.  Hmm...I wonder how that one will fare.


 
This is why I wrote abuse it and lose it. And for the record I can set a particular member not to be able to use the button (I am evil I know).


----------



## 30something (Sep 11, 2010)

This dislike button scares me!! Makes me think of that mad house call Yahoo answers!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a little nervous about the dislike button, lol, all those threads that get locked because someone goes off I can just see the 'dislikes' piling up. (especially in the relaxed/natural/wig/real wars, lol). Oh well, I hope everyone can be mature and that it doesn't turn ugly. 

I'm going to stay positive, thanks for the updates.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

On second thought - goodbye to the dislike button. I really don't need the headache to be quite frank with you


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 11, 2010)

lol, I don't understand why people are scared of the dislike button.
So someone presses dislike. It's not gonna start a nuclear holocaust or anything.
People should be grown enough to not get butthurt over someone on the internet disliking their opinion.

I personally am excited about the dislike button...especially how it's not anonymous. 


ETA: AW MAN.


----------



## sleepflower (Sep 12, 2010)

re: mentions.

So if in the middle of a thread, I wanted to ask someone something, I just use the @?

Like dimopoulos, is that how the mention works? Or @ soandso, I tried your recipe and it was delicious! Does it tell that person they've been mentioned?

I guess I am just wondering how it is different than quoting.


----------



## gimbap (Sep 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> lol, I don't understand why people are scared of the dislike button.
> So someone presses dislike. It's not gonna start a nuclear holocaust or anything.
> People should be grown enough to not get butthurt over someone on the internet disliking their opinion.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you.  If other forums with grown women can use a dislike button correctly and not catch e-feelings, why can't the ladies of LHCF???  Is it really that big of a deal?  But now because of people making speculations, he took it away


----------



## lijm83 (Sep 12, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> As you will all now see, there is a
> 
> Thank you
> Like
> ...


 
Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Kurlee (Sep 13, 2010)

are our old thaks amounts gone?


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 13, 2010)

Whew! I thought all my thanks were gone! Thanks Nikos for letting us know the wherebouts of the thanks button and the present updates taking place. 

I personally am glad that there isn't going to be a dislike button. It reminds me too much of the star ranking system for threads that was put in place a couple years back. It distracted from the discussion because there were many people just randomly giving threads a low ranking cause they either didn't like the poster or wanted to make their thread more popular than the rest  

The same would eventually happen with the dislike button.  There are REAL people posting in these forums with real feelings. Just because you haven't met the poster in real physical life doesn't mean that they shouldn't be treated with respect...it's the same reason why some members get banned. Everyone should feel welcome to discuss topics of all subjects without fear of being ridiculed and perhaps shunned or embarrassed by their opinions. If you like a post, then like it. If you don't, then leave it be.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 13, 2010)

Kurlee said:


> are our old thaks amounts gone?



Nikos said they will be updated to the old count over time. He posted the link to that answer somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 13, 2010)

lovenharmony said:


> Whew! I thought all my thanks were gone! Thanks Nikos for letting us know the wherebouts of the thanks button and the present updates taking place.
> 
> I personally am glad that there isn't going to be a dislike button. It reminds me too much of the star ranking system for threads that was put in place a couple years back. It distracted from the discussion because there were many people just randomly giving threads a low ranking cause they either didn't like the poster or wanted to make their thread more popular than the rest
> 
> The same would eventually happen with the dislike button.  There are REAL people posting in these forums with real feelings. Just because you haven't met the poster in real physical life doesn't mean that they shouldn't be treated with respect...it's the same reason why some members get banned. Everyone should feel welcome to discuss topics of all subjects without fear of being ridiculed and perhaps shunned or embarrassed by their opinions. If you like a post, then like it. If you don't, then leave it be.


 
But it's not the same as the star system. The star system was anonymous, no? If I wanted to, I could just run wild through the forum, one-starring every other thread I came upon for no reason, and no one would ever know it was me. Except for maybe mods.
The dislike button is different. Once you press dislike, that's your name under there. Everyone can see that you pressed it, which discourages abuse, because it removes the safety of anonymity. I understand that there are going to be petty and immature people who won't care, and who will still act a fool with the button. But it's up to everyone else on the board to understand that these people /are/ petty and immature, and to let the dislikes roll to the side. It's not like the tally is displayed with the like/thank you tally, so really...who cares? No one's gonna see it. 

But that's something different. What I'm saying is that people are taking this dislike business too seriously. Just because I press dislike on a post doesn't make me disrespectful. It means that I disagree with/don't like what someone said. Just how some people disagree with/don't like what I'm saying now.
And if a poster is too ashamed/embarrassed/scared to post anymore because too many people pressed dislike on their post....then maybe they need to reevaluate themselves, because really...it's just not that serious.
And finally, if someone doesn't like your post, then they are going to say something one way or another. I'd rather see "x-member dislikes this post" than see some of the comments I see around this site.

I'm just saying that no one here is a baby, at least not chronologically. So why can we not handle a dislike button?


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Sep 16, 2010)

How do people react IRL when someone dislikes what you say? Maybe I'm bizarre but for the most part if I disagree with someone I let them know. I had no clue that was disrespectful. 

Now as an adult I have to like what everyone says or else I'm mean? gtfoh


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 21, 2010)

Curlee_lurker said:


> How do people react IRL when someone dislikes what you say? Maybe I'm bizarre but for the most part if I disagree with someone I let them know. I had no clue that was disrespectful.
> 
> *Now as an adult I have to like what everyone says or else I'm mean? gtfoh*



No one said you have to like what everyone says to not be considered mean, I'm just saying that some may abuse a dislike button just to start some mess in the forums. Believe it or not, there are a lot of immature, insecure and egotistical people that post in the forums who just wait to start some ish and I don't think it's worth the headache to place a button with negative connotations attached to it. 

Just imagine someone places an update on their hair showing their progress and they get numerous "dislike" messages? Or maybe someone posts in the health and fitness forum on their weight loss and they get numerous dislike messages. Maybe someone posts about their religious faith and gets numerous dislike messages...see what I'm getting at? 

I'm all about openly discussing topics and having heated debates...there's nothing wrong with healthy constructive criticism. But as with anything, there should be a limit to what is allowed so it doesn't get out of control. I know that's what moderators are for, but why add the temptation with a button generally created to cause strife? Of course you don't have to agree, and you can dislike, GTFOOH, and roll eyes all you want...it is what it is.


----------



## Keen (Sep 21, 2010)

Curlee_lurker said:


> How do people react IRL when someone dislikes what you say? Maybe I'm bizarre but for the most part if I disagree with someone I let them know. I had no clue that was disrespectful.
> 
> Now as an adult I have to like what everyone says or else I'm mean? gtfoh



Historically speaking for LHCF, some people just wage campaigns against certain members. It doesn't matter what is said. Unfortunately some will the feature for childish reasons. Remember the rating functionality?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay where is the thanks button at today??


----------



## carcajada (Sep 21, 2010)

I only think nasty things happen around here because posters who have e-beef with each other are forced to hold it in or get banned. Unlike other sites, there is no forum to curse/fight/disagree in a way that gets everything out in the open. This is the only reason a dislike button would not work. It's just another silent revenge ticker. 

But that still doesn't stop me from wanting one.


----------



## nikolite (Sep 22, 2010)

lovenharmony said:


> No one said you have to like what everyone says to not be considered mean, I'm just saying that some may abuse a dislike button just to start some mess in the forums. Believe it or not, there are a lot of immature, insecure and egotistical people that post in the forums who just wait to start some ish and I don't think it's worth the headache to place a button with negative connotations attached to it.
> 
> Just imagine someone places an update on their hair showing their progress and they get numerous "dislike" messages? Or maybe someone posts in the health and fitness forum on their weight loss and they get numerous dislike messages. Maybe someone posts about their religious faith and gets numerous dislike messages...see what I'm getting at?
> 
> I'm all about openly discussing topics and having heated debates...there's nothing wrong with healthy constructive criticism. But as with anything, there should be a limit to what is allowed so it doesn't get out of control. I know that's what moderators are for, but why add the temptation with a button generally created to cause strife? Of course you don't have to agree, and you can dislike, GTFOOH, and roll eyes all you want...it is what it is.



I agree.  People don't have the option of screaming "dislike" IRL everytime someone says something they disagree with (and disagreeing and disliking are very different).  If that was the case there'd be a lot of conflict.  But online they would be quicker to use dislike IMO.  And doesn't the absence of a "like" generally mean that someone either disagrees or is indifferent anyway?  The dislike will just cause unnecessary headaches.  

Anyway, it looks like thanks, likes, statistics have all disappeared.  Please don't tell me this is here to stay and Nikos has changed his mind.  And will the banner be back?  Those ladies were cute!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 22, 2010)

Curlee_lurker said:


> Now as an adult I have to like what everyone says or else I'm mean? gtfoh



Lol, if you're that serious about it then why not write a response? This is becoming funny to me. If I have genuine issue with what someone says then I actually want to write something to let them know "Hey I think you're crazy" folks want to be able to push a button and go on their merry. Either you care enough to actually explain why you dislike/disagree or you don't in which case...you don't need a button. Ignore and move on. 

Online anonymity is like alcohol, it gives people fake courage to do things they probably wouldn't say/do in real life. Not necessarily directed at you but I've seen plenty of posters quick to snap off into a fight who I'm sure would think twice and just breath if they were face to face 5 feet away from someone. 

Wacky stuff has been said on this site, if you disagree I'd rather see what your pov is then seeing "500 people dislike this post" and everyone stays quiet about WHY.


----------



## LBoogie (Sep 22, 2010)

the Thanks button NEEDS to come back ASAP.

This mess is for the birds!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 22, 2010)

Nikos said that there's something wrong with something around here, so he had to take off the banner, thanks button, I think the mention feature and some of the other fancy stuff so they can pinpoint what it is and fix it. When it's done being fixed, everything will go back to where it was. It's in the alert bar above all the forums, and it says Maintenance Mode. You should go read it. 



carcajada said:


> I only think nasty things happen around here because posters who have e-beef with each other are forced to hold it in or get banned. Unlike other sites, there is no forum to curse/fight/disagree in a way that gets everything out in the open. This is the only reason a dislike button would not work. It's just another silent revenge ticker.
> 
> But that still doesn't stop me from wanting one.



Ahhhh I need the thank you button right now. LOL.
We never get to talk about anything. It sucks. 



LittleLuxe said:


> Lol, if you're that serious about it then why not write a response? This is becoming funny to me. If I have genuine issue with what someone says then I actually want to write something to let them know "Hey I think you're crazy" folks want to be able to push a button and go on their merry. Either you care enough to actually explain why you dislike/disagree or you don't in which case...you don't need a button. Ignore and move on.
> 
> Online anonymity is like alcohol, it gives people fake courage to do things they probably wouldn't say/do in real life. Not necessarily directed at you but I've seen plenty of posters quick to snap off into a fight who I'm sure would think twice and just breath if they were face to face 5 feet away from someone.
> 
> Wacky stuff has been said on this site, if you disagree I'd rather see what your pov is then seeing "500 people dislike this post" and everyone stays quiet about WHY.


 
But not everyone wants to write a dissertation about why they don't like something. Sometimes, I don't agree with what someone is saying, but I don't feel like debating. Or someone says something so crazy and offtopic, that I truly actually dislike what they said, and it doesn't require any real explanation beyond that. Times like that,  I need me a button. And I'm not the only one, I'm sure. 
The key is for people to just stop taking things so personally. So I disliked what you said. It doesn't mean that I necessarily dislike you. When posters have personal things against other posters, they should be able to confront them privately like adults. Not wage public little passive aggressive e-wars. That's what email and PMs  are there for, to do things privately.  To me, the problem is not with the dislike button, it's with the people who can't use it right. Why we all gotta be punished for them? Unless you're telling me that the majority of us are them. Because if so, that's saddd.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 22, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Why we all gotta be punished for them? Unless you're telling me that the majority of us are them. Because if so, that's saddd.


 
Lol, the button only existed for a few hours. You're acting like they took away a right of yours that's been on this site for years. Fact of the matter is people abuse the system all the time, not sure why folks are feigning surprise. There was the week where it seemed like every other thread got locked in the hair forum and when the catty childish nature in what i hope are otherwise mature women came out, when folks were typing "Call me then, give me your number if you got so much to say!" Just absolute foolishness. 

If folks could behave the star system would still exist but it got abused and snatched, if folks were reasonable threads wouldn't even need to be locked at all but folks get stupid. You don't need to write a dissertation now you can just direct reply with a quote and say "I disagree/dislike" because for me, and this is just my opinion, there's something kinda shady aboutt wanting to dislike who don't really have anything to say or contribute. 

After some of the stuff I've seen happen on this board I'm not pretending it's all kitty cats and roses, lol.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 22, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> Lol, the button only existed for a few hours. You're acting like they took away a right of yours that's been on this site for years. Fact of the matter is people abuse the system all the time, not sure why folks are feigning surprise. There was the week where it seemed like every other thread got locked in the hair forum and when the catty childish nature in what i hope are otherwise mature women came out, when folks were typing "Call me then, give me your number if you got so much to say!" Just absolute foolishness.
> 
> If folks could behave the star system would still exist but it got abused and snatched, if folks were reasonable threads wouldn't even need to be locked at all but folks get stupid. You don't need to write a dissertation now you can just direct reply with a quote and say "I disagree/dislike" because for me, and this is just my opinion, there's something kinda shady aboutt wanting to dislike who don't really have anything to say or contribute.
> 
> After some of the stuff I've seen happen on this board I'm not pretending it's all kitty cats and roses, lol.


 

     Except for that I'm not acting like it's my right to have a dislike button. When I signed up and paid my 6.50, the button didn't exist, so it's not like I paid for it and then didn't get it. And I'm not acting surprised...don't know where you got that from. I'm acting annoyed, because in my opinion, everyone should not be treated according to the actions of a few people. Unless most of us will be abusing the button, I don't understand why none of us even get a chance to use it.

   And I'm acting exasperated because I don't understand why the button is so scary. So someone presses dislike on a hair progress, weight loss, religion, whatever thread. But so what? What's gonna happen? How will someone's life be affected by them getting some dislikes on the internet, from people that they may never meet face to face? I fail to see the catastrophe that will ensue from this. 

  For some to be quaking in their boots and others to be plotting acts of unspeakable evil over a dislike button is so crazy to me. I mean...why ya'll scared for? It's not like if you get a dislike, your house automatically burns down. As for the would-be dislike terrorists, LMAO. Ya'll know that this button doesn't inflict bodily harm, right? I just need someone to make me understand why this button would have been so powerful, given that it doesn't do anything but say "Chaosbutterfly disliked this post".


----------



## nikolite (Sep 22, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Except for that I'm not acting like it's my right to have a dislike button. When I signed up and paid my 6.50, the button didn't exist, so it's not like I paid for it and then didn't get it. And I'm not acting surprised...don't know where you got that from. I'm acting annoyed, because in my opinion, everyone should not be treated according to the actions of a few people. Unless most of us will be abusing the button, I don't understand why none of us even get a chance to use it.
> 
> And I'm acting exasperated because I don't understand why the button is so scary. So someone presses dislike on a hair progress, weight loss, religion, whatever thread. But so what? What's gonna happen? How will someone's life be affected by them getting some dislikes on the internet, from people that they may never meet face to face? I fail to see the catastrophe that will ensue from this.
> 
> For some to be quaking in their boots and others to be plotting acts of unspeakable evil over a dislike button is so crazy to me. I mean...why ya'll scared for? It's not like if you get a dislike, your house automatically burns down. As for the would-be dislike terrorists, LMAO. Ya'll know that this button doesn't inflict bodily harm, right? I just need someone to make me understand why this button would have been so powerful, given that it doesn't do anything but say "Chaosbutterfly disliked this post".


 
Well, practically speaking for Nikos, there may be some very disappointed members who are really bothered by the fact that a group of posters dislikes something they said, and they'll be less inclined to post in general for fear of being "disliked" too much, and then they'll be less inclined to renew their $6.50 subscription.  Especially if someone accumulates more dislikes than thanks/likes.  Call them overly-dramatic or sensitive but I'm sure they will still exist.  And that wouldn't be good for the bottom line.

I don't think anyone of the posters here are "scared" of the "dislike" button.  It just doesn't seem worth the potential upset it can cause, and it highly likely will.  Facebook also dabbled with it and decided against it for good reason.  

I actually don't understand why we need a "like" button either, when "thanks" seemed to suffice.  But atleast it doesn't have the potential to alienate folks or excite any excess negativity.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 23, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> And I'm acting exasperated because I don't understand why the button is so scary. So someone presses dislike on a hair progress, weight loss, religion, whatever thread. But so what? What's gonna happen? How will someone's life be affected by them getting some dislikes on the internet, from people that they may never meet face to face? I fail to see the catastrophe that will ensue from this.
> 
> For some to be quaking in their boots and others to be plotting acts of unspeakable evil over a dislike button is so crazy to me. I mean...why ya'll scared for? It's not like if you get a dislike, your house automatically burns down. As for the would-be dislike terrorists, LMAO. Ya'll know that this button doesn't inflict bodily harm, right? I just need someone to make me understand why this button would have been so powerful, given that it doesn't do anything but say "Chaosbutterfly disliked this post".


 
The  button isn't scary. At all. Most folks don't even see a point of it which is why I've been questioning it, the best explanation I've gotten is you want to show your dislike without having to write a response. To me absence of response or thanks shows dislike just like seeing 300 thanks in one post and 0 in another with two opposite viewpoints shows dislike. All the relaxed/natural/weave/real/heat trained/100%natural wars have looked just like that. 

If folks want to add something else to that mix I guess it's their prerogative but I really don't see the point from my angle. "200 people liked this post, 75 disliked this post" and you don't even see the names anymore. If it's self-validation (I want to hear my voice heard) then I would think someone would write a response but apparently it's not desired. Basically I think this comes down to if you wanted a dislike button you won't understand why other's don't care for it and vice versa. Personally I'm not interested in that vibe, this board is a little unappealing as it is during this update stage and adding that to it would be another turn off. 




nikolite said:


> Well, practically speaking for Nikos, there may be some very disappointed members who are really bothered by the fact that a group of posters dislikes something they said, and they'll be less inclined to post in general for fear of being "disliked" too much, and then they'll be less inclined to renew their $6.50 subscription.  Especially if someone accumulates more dislikes than thanks/likes.  Call them overly-dramatic or sensitive but I'm sure they will still exist.  And that wouldn't be good for the bottom line.
> 
> I don't think anyone of the posters here are "scared" of the "dislike" button.  It just doesn't seem worth the potential upset it can cause, and it highly likely will.  Facebook also dabbled with it and decided against it for good reason.
> 
> I actually don't understand why we need a "like" button either, when "thanks" seemed to suffice.  But atleast it doesn't have the potential to alienate folks or excite any excess negativity.


 
Thank you Darling, 

You summed it up perfectly. I already find the existence of both a like and thank you button kind of stupid, adding a dislike button to that seems immature to me (jmo). Lol, like how many times do I have to tell you I like/don't like/love you heifer?!

As it is I barely thanks folks as much as I used to.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 23, 2010)

nikolite said:


> Well, practically speaking for Nikos, there may be some very disappointed members who are really bothered by the fact that a group of posters dislikes something they said, *and they'll be less inclined to post in general for fear of being "disliked" too much, and then they'll be less inclined to renew their $6.50 subscription*.  Especially if someone accumulates more dislikes than thanks/likes.  Call them overly-dramatic or sensitive but I'm sure they will still exist.  And that wouldn't be good for the bottom line.


 
Actually this is not true and I never said or even hinted something like that so I would appreciate it if you do not misquote me. 

The reason I removed the dislike button was to ensure that there is no drama because of it. We want this community to be a positive place and the dislike button would definitely jeopardize that. A lot of you remember the 'one star bandit' a few years back. That in itself brought distress to some members and it was anonymous. Now the dislike button is eponymous so imagine the chaos that will ensue.

The button is gone and will not come back.


----------



## arosieworld (Sep 23, 2010)

>>>>>>>>enter screaming groupies<<<<<<<<<


WE LOVE YOU NIKOS!!!

...................................................................................security drags me out of thread.......


----------



## carcajada (Sep 23, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> Lol, if you're that serious about it then* why not write a response?* This is becoming funny to me. If I have genuine issue with what someone says then I actually want to write something to let them know "Hey I think you're crazy" folks want to be able to push a button and go on their merry. *Either you care enough to actually explain why you dislike/disagree or you don't in which case...you don't need a button. Ignore and move on. *
> 
> Online anonymity is like alcohol, it gives people fake courage to do things they probably wouldn't say/do in real life. Not necessarily directed at you but I've seen plenty of posters quick to snap off into a fight who I'm sure would think twice and just breath if they were face to face 5 feet away from someone.
> 
> Wacky stuff has been said on this site, if you disagree I'd rather see what your pov is then seeing "500 people dislike this post" and everyone stays quiet about WHY.


 
Using this logic, there is no need for a like/thanks button either. If a poster likes a post enough, they can respond. There's no need to thank or like. I am not trying to start a debate. I just wanted to point out an observation.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 23, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> >>>>>>>>enter screaming groupies<<<<<<<<<
> 
> 
> WE LOVE YOU NIKOS!!!
> ...


 
I love you too ladies /hug


----------



## nikolite (Sep 23, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Actually this is not true and I never said or even hinted something like that so I would appreciate it if you do not misquote me.
> 
> The reason I removed the dislike button was to ensure that there is no drama because of it. We want this community to be a positive place and the dislike button would definitely jeopardize that. A lot of you remember the 'one star bandit' a few years back. That in itself brought distress to some members and it was anonymous. Now the dislike button is eponymous so imagine the chaos that will ensue.
> 
> The button is gone and will not come back.


 
I think you misunderstood my post.  I was not quoting you at all, or even implying that you said what I wrote; those were strictly my thoughts on what might happen for some folks if there is a dislike button.  

I shouldn't have mentioned your name because maybe that confused things (I should have wrote instead:  "practically speaking, for LHCF...").  But I was just saying that _practically speaking_, for any site that uses this type of button (whether LHCF, Facebook or wherever), there is a possibility that it will increase negativity and hostility and will discourage folks from posting which may discourage them from participating at all.  I'm not implying that you think this, just that in pragmatic terms it's something that should be thought about.  There wouldn't be much of a community if some members didn't want to be involved anymore because of perceived negativity or drama.  

But I don't think we disagree, and I'm glad the button will be gone.


----------



## nikolite (Sep 23, 2010)

carcajada said:


> Using this logic, there is no need for a like/thanks button either. If a poster likes a post enough, they can respond. There's no need to thank or like. I am not trying to start a debate. I just wanted to point out an observation.


 
But I think virtual high fives are just more community-inspiring than virtual thumbs down, so they should be easier to dole out with just one click.  

I like the thanks button because its an easy way to say you agree with someone without reiterating what they said again and again, and to show acknowledgment for an informative post.   I find myself on other sites wishing they had a thanks button too.  So yeah, there is no need for the thanks but it encourages people to participate more and feels better all around. Plus we're all already used to it.  

Did the site always have a thanks, and if not, what did people think about it when it first came?


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 23, 2010)

nikolite said:


> I think you misunderstood my post.  I was not quoting you at all, or even implying that you said what I wrote; those were strictly my thoughts on what might happen for some folks if there is a dislike button.
> 
> I shouldn't have mentioned your name because maybe that confused things (I should have wrote instead:  "practically speaking, for LHCF...").  But I was just saying that _practically speaking_, for any site that uses this type of button (whether LHCF, Facebook or wherever), there is a possibility that it will increase negativity and hostility and will discourage folks from posting which may discourage them from participating at all.  I'm not implying that you think this, just that in pragmatic terms it's something that should be thought about.  There wouldn't be much of a community if some members didn't want to be involved anymore because of perceived negativity or drama.
> 
> But I don't think we disagree, and I'm glad the button will be gone.


 
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## nikolite (Sep 23, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> Thanks for clarifying


 
Sure. 

Thank you for LHCF!


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh Nikos.  Crazy Greek indeed, you know good and well a "Dislike" button would run Da Band members into the dozens and run PMs into the squillions.  Ah well.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 23, 2010)

carcajada said:


> Using this logic, there is no need for a like/thanks button either. If a poster likes a post enough, they can respond. There's no need to thank or like. I am not trying to start a debate. I just wanted to point out an observation.


 
Thanks for the response, lol. I think the difference is as someone else pointed out if you thank the post odds are you agree with it. If you dislike the post then I would be more interested in hearing why because I actually enjoy hearing those various points of view and sides of a discussion. 

But it'd get old seeing "I agree with your pov, I agree with this point, and this point. I agree with how you elaborated this. I agree with" whereas someone says "This is my pov.", and I see 46 people disliked it but no one elaborates or wants to explain. I don't think it should result in a fight, I think as adults I'd rather hear an opposite pov and respond with a statement than 'dislike' something. But that's me. Like I said if you're in favor you may not understand why others aren't and vice versa.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ya'll really wanna dislike some posts dont you. 

Just say "I Dislike This Unuseful Post" after you quote it.


----------



## carcajada (Sep 23, 2010)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Ya'll really wanna dislike some posts dont you.
> 
> Just say "I Dislike This Unuseful Post" after you quote it.


 
I wonder how long the post would last since my posts disappear from time to time.


----------

